
Black Monday - aarbor989
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Monday_(2020)
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Hitting one circuit breaker, while certainly exceptional, today's market was
not quite as bad as Black Monday (1987) -22.6% and Black Tuesday (1929)
−11.73%. Today was -7.79%.

All percentages are the DJIA, since it's hard to find reliable S&P numbers
going back to 1929 -- the S&P 500 was introduced in 1957.

